# Recover deleted mail, Entourage



## penthicilea (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi
I told my boss to delete the 7 megs of sent mail in her folder on our webmail interface as we keep going over our limit.
She missunderstood and deleted all the sent items on her computer(about 4000) and then dilligently emptied her trash.
Is there a way to recover these mails?
She has a mac powerbook with Tiger and is using Entourage.

Please help

humbly...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Unless they're also stored on your mail server or backed up somewhere I doubt it.


----------



## penthicilea (Nov 15, 2004)

I've run data recovery programs before, both on a pc with Outlook, and an imac.
There must be something out there


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

If you have Norton Disk Doctor on the computer, there's an app that's part of it called "Unerase". That will retrieve what hasn't been overwritten, since she did it. If Norton isn't on there, I don't know what to tell you..............
Good luck!

A service store may have a way, but may be kinda expensive.


----------

